# Xbox 360- oder Xbox One-Pad?



## Bonkic (26. September 2015)

ich muss mir nun (leider, leider) doch mal ein neues pad besorgen. 
hab keinen bock mehr auf die dauernde frickelei mit meinem rumblepad 2.

infrage kommen ja eigentlich nur die xbox-pads.
deshalb die frage: hat es irgendeinen vorteil, sich das one-pad zu holen?
und unterstützen alle titel, die das 360-pad unterstützen zugleich auch das one-pad? 

danke.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. September 2015)

das One-Pad hat Rumble-Motoren in den Schultertasten, weiß aber nicht ob die am PC unterstützt werden. Ansonsten finde ich die Oberfläche der Analogsticks besser, da mehr Grip da ist.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2015)

Also, ich persönlich würde den xbox 360 Controller nehmen, weil es nur den auch wireless für den PC gibt und ich kabelgebunden unpraktisch finde. Hier:  Microsoft Xbox 360 X360 Wireless Controller für Windows, schwarz (PC/Xbox 360) (JR9-00007) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

  Den One gibt es halt nur kabelgebunden kompatibel für den PC, jedenfalls ist das mein aktueller Kenntnisstand. Zudem ist die Kabel-Version des One-Pads teurer als die Wireless 360er... ^^  Achte aber darauf, wenn Du den 360 wireless nimmt, dass du wirklich die Version "für Windows" nimmst, weil nur da auch der USB-Empfänger für den PC dabei ist. Als Batterie passen das 2x AA (Mignon) rein. Ich hab mir dafür 4 Akkus (eneloop) geholt, so dass ich immer 2 zum Ersatz parat habe, wobei die Akkus aber echt lange halten: ich hab zB grad aktuell als Beispiel Mad Max geholt und nur per Pad gespielt - insgesamt bereits 26 Stunden, dazwischen auch immer wieder mal 2-3 Partien Pro Evolution Soccer, und musste noch nicht die Akkus wechseln. 

Vom One GIBT eine wohl "Elite"-Version wireless, die auch für PC kompatibel sein soll, aber der Preis ist jenseits von gut und böse (gelistet ab 130€), und derzeit ist das Pad auch wohl nicht lieferbar. Microsoft Xbox One Elite Wireless Controller (PC/Xbox One) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## svd (28. September 2015)

Eines Kumpels 360 Controller hat vorgestern einen Kabelbruch erlitten. Er ist durch einen ONE Controller ersetzt worden.

Der Druckpunkt der Schultertasten ist anfangs vlt. ungewohnt, ansonsten soll der Controller seinem (quasi) Vorgänger deutlich überlegen sein.
Die Sticks sind griffiger und vor allem präziser, das D-Pad ebenfalls verbessert worden. Die Knöpfe, wie gewohnt, knackig.

Aber lass dir bloß kein "Play and Charge" Kit aufschwätzen. Ein ordentlich langes Micro-USB Kabel langt für den PC.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2015)

ah - ganz vergessen. sorry.

es ist der one-controller geworden.
liegt imho tatsächlich nochmal ein gutes stück besser in der hand und wirkt einfach auch wertiger.
(der andere hätts bei mir genauso getan, keine frage). 
wireless ist momentan kein riesenargument für mich, außerdem gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass ms in bälde einen bluetooth-dongle für die pc-variante veröffentlichen wird. 

danke euch dreien.


----------



## Hias_147 (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wireless ist momentan kein riesenargument für mich, außerdem gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass ms in bälde einen bluetooth-dongle für die pc-variante veröffentlichen wird.



http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00ZQW91DEhttp://www.amazon.de/dp/B00ZQW91DEKommt ab 20. Oktober direkt von MS.
 Bis dahin kannst du den Xbox One Controller mit jedem stinknormalen Micro USB Kabel mit dem PC verbinden.


Kann mir jemand einen guten Akku für den Xbox One Controller empfehlen? Vielleicht sogar einen mit einer hübschen Docking Station?
Sollte auf jeden Fall günstiger sein als das teure Play & Charge Kit, aber trotzdem einige Stunden mit einer Akkuladung durchhalten. Von wiederaufladbaren Batterien bin ich jetzt nicht so der Fan, die muss ich ja dann trotzdem austauschen - oder werden die zufällig sogar geladen wenn der Controller über USB angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Taiwez (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ah - ganz vergessen. sorry.
> 
> es ist der one-controller geworden.
> liegt imho tatsächlich nochmal ein gutes stück besser in der hand und wirkt einfach auch wertiger.
> ...



Ich benutze den Xbox-One Controller im Moment bei vielen Spielen auch am Rechner und bin hochzufrieden damit. Mir gefällt der vom Tragekomfort auch wesentlich besser als das Vorgängermodell.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen guten Akku für den Xbox One Controller empfehlen? Vielleicht sogar einen mit einer hübschen Docking Station?
> Sollte auf jeden Fall günstiger sein als das teure Play & Charge Kit, aber trotzdem einige Stunden mit einer Akkuladung durchhalten. Von wiederaufladbaren Batterien bin ich jetzt nicht so der Fan, die muss ich ja dann trotzdem austauschen - oder werden die zufällig sogar geladen wenn der Controller über USB angeschlossen ist?


 Du findest 19€ "teuer" ? ^^  Ich glaub nicht, dass du da was passendes günstigeres UND gutes finden kannst. Allein zwei "nackte" ordentliche AA-Akkus kosten ja schon 8-9€, dazu ein "Kit", da kommst du dann vlt auf 13-14€. Dazu noch ne Ladestadion und trotzdem günstiger als das P&C-Kit wäre utopisch...   da würd ich lieber die paar Euro mehr für das "Original" zahlen. Hier z.B. wäre wohl ein Billig-Ersatz Venom Twin Rechargeable Battery Packs für Xbox One: Amazon.de: Games das sind sogar zwei Stück, aber scheinbar (siehe negative Meinungen) nur mit halber Kapazität im Vergleich zum Original - wie gesagt: lieber 3-4€ mehr ausgeben...   hier wären die beiden Venom-Akkus auch mit Ladestation http://www.amazon.de/Venom-Twin-Docking-Station-Xbox/dp/B00G4UCNI2  aber halt teurer als das P&C-Kit, und die Akkus halten wohl eben nur 3-5h. 

Ich denke nicht, dass du was finden kannst, was günstiger UND qualitativ gut ist... ^^

Nebenbei: ist ja ganz schön wenig, dass es selbst mit dem Original wohl nur so 10-12h sind. Mit meinem Xbox 360 und 2 Akkus kann ich um die 40-50h spielen ^^


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (29. September 2015)

Wenn jemand übrigens den PS4 Controller dem XBox Gamepad vorzieht oder wer ihn einfach besitzt und sich nicht unbedingt etwas neues kaufen mag: Mit einem netten kleinen Programm wird vom PS4 Controller aus ein Xbox Gamepad emuliert, funktionierte bei mir kabelgebunden sowie per Bluetooth 

Bei Interesse google ich auch nochmal danach


----------



## linktheminstrel (29. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich persönlich würde den xbox 360 Controller nehmen, weil es nur den auch wireless für den PC gibt und ich kabelgebunden unpraktisch finde.


 kommt drauf an was man spielt: 2d-prügler sind ein graus mit dem 360-pad, da das digipad sowas von schwammig ist...


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was man spielt: 2d-prügler sind ein graus mit dem 360-pad, da das digipad sowas von schwammig ist...


 kann gut sein, mit der SF-Reihe komm ich ganz schwer klar


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. September 2015)

Allein das D-Pad des One Controller ist um Lichtjahre besser LB und RB sind zu Beginn etwas ungewohnt vom Druckpunkt, LT und RT sind ein Traum mit den Rumblemotoren. Nimm auf jeden Fall den One Controller.




Hias_147 schrieb:


> Kommt ab 20. Oktober direkt von MS.
> Bis dahin kannst du den Xbox One Controller mit jedem stinknormalen Micro USB Kabel mit dem PC verbinden.
> 
> 
> ...



Ohne jeden Zweifel Batterien. Hol Dir Eneloop Akkus, die halten bei mir über 30 Stunden durch, sind in 20 Sekunden gewechselt und auch sonst im Haushalt immer sehr brauchbar.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ohne jeden Zweifel Batterien. Hol Dir Eneloop Akkus, die halten bei mir über 30 Stunden durch, sind in 20 Sekunden gewechselt und auch sonst im Haushalt immer sehr brauchbar.


 also, in den one-Controller kann man auch ganz normale AA-Akkus reintun? Und die wireless-Version kann man auch per Kabel am PC anschließen?

Würde mir vlt auch einen holen, aber nur, wenn man den dann auch wirklich in absehbarer Zeit wireless am PC nutzen kann.


----------



## Hias_147 (29. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Würde mir vlt auch einen holen, aber nur, wenn man den dann auch wirklich in absehbarer Zeit wireless am PC nutzen kann.



Wie gesagt, der Adapter dazu kommt am 20. Oktober raus, ist für knapp 20€ auf Amazon gelistet.

Ich werd noch bis dahin warten und dann alles auf einmal holen (Controller, P&C Kit und Wireless Adapter).
Bis dahin habe ich noch mein 360 Pad, das ich mir damals leider als USB Variante geholt habe.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, in den one-Controller kann man auch ganz normale AA-Akkus reintun? Und die wireless-Version kann man auch per Kabel am PC anschließen?



es gibt nur eine version.
das (usb-) kabel kann man einfach abklemmen, ist also nicht fest verbunden wie beim 360-wired-pad.
batterie-schacht ist dementsprechend auch schon vorhanden.

der wireless-dongle kommt am 20. okt, wie der kollege oben netterweise herausgefunden hat.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gibt nur eine version.
> das (usb-) kabel kann man einfach abklemmen, ist also nicht fest verbunden wie beim 360-wired-pad.
> batterie-schacht ist dementsprechend auch schon vorhanden.


 also, hier http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-One-Wired-Controller-Windows/dp/B00NM3GIQC  gibt es sehr wohl eine wired-Version extra "für Windows", und die ist sogar teurer als das wireless. Daher halt meine Frage, ob die wireless-Version trotzdem auch per Kabel am PC geht.

Das mit dem Dongle hab ich noch gesehen, thx Hias - is dann aber ne ganz schöne Hausmarke, 45€ + 20€...   vlt wird es ja ein wireless Pad für Windows geben, das günstiger ist als die Summe der beiden Produkte, so wie es schon beim 360er Pad war.


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, hier http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-One-Wired-Controller-Windows/dp/B00NM3GIQC  gibt es sehr wohl eine wired-Version extra "für Windows", und die ist sogar teurer als das wireless. Daher halt meine Frage, ob die wireless-Version trotzdem auch per Kabel am PC geht.



Das ist das gleiche Pad, es ist nur ein Kabel dabei. Und ja, das Batteriefach sieht in der Tat so aus, als würde es stinknormale AA-Batterien fassen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, hier Xbox One Wired Controller für Windows: Amazon.de: Games  gibt es sehr wohl eine wired-Version extra "für Windows", und die ist sogar teurer als das wireless. Daher halt meine Frage, ob die wireless-Version trotzdem auch per Kabel am PC geht.



hä?
ja, genau das sag ich doch.
es gibt nur diese eine variante für pc. 
das pad ist aber -mit dongle- genausogut auch wireless verwendbar (da es eigentlich der wireless controller ist). 

ok, dieses elite-ding vielleicht mal ausgenommen.
das gibts ja offenbar auch für pc.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hä?
> ja, genau das sag ich doch.
> es gibt nur diese eine variante für pc.


 Du hattest geschrieben "es gibt nur eine Version", da muss man ja denken, es gäbe ÜBERHAUPT nur eine Variante IM HANDEL. Und das is eben nicht so, es gibt ne wireless und eine "wired für Windows" - man kann ja nicht wissen, dass die beiden Varianten an sich identisch sind bis auf den Namenszusatz "für Windows" und ein mitgeliefertes Kabel, so dass es doch an sich logisch ist  zu fragen, ob auch die wireless-Version per Kabel am PC funktioniert...  wenn ich gewusst hätte, das bei beiden Versionen das eigentliche Pad identisch ist, hätte ich ja nicht gefragt, ist doch klar...


----------



## Hias_147 (30. September 2015)

Also es kann jeder Xbox One Controller mit jedem Micro USB Kabel am PC verwendet werden. Aber dass die "wired" Variante auch nur ein normales Pad mit einem Kabel dabei ist wusste ich nicht - aber sicher nicht blöd von MS.
Voraussetzung dafür ist halt Windows 10.
Ganz so billig wird das ganze aber trotzdem nicht werden: Controller 45€ (evtl. gebraucht ~35€) + Wifi Dongle 20€ + Play & Charge Kit 20€. Und das obwohl ich nicht einmal eine Xbox habe


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Also es kann jeder Xbox One Controller mit jedem Micro USB Kabel am PC verwendet werden. Aber dass die "wired" Variante auch nur ein normales Pad mit einem Kabel dabei ist wusste ich nicht - aber sicher nicht blöd von MS.
> Voraussetzung dafür ist halt Windows 10.
> Ganz so billig wird das ganze aber trotzdem nicht werden: Controller 45€ (evtl. gebraucht ~35€) + Wifi Dongle 20€ + Play & Charge Kit 20€. Und das obwohl ich nicht einmal eine Xbox habe


 Das P&C-Kit kannst du doch weglassen, wenn das Pad auch mit 2 normalen AA-Akkus betrieben werden kann. Einfach 4 Akkus besorgen, wenn du nicht eh schon welche hast, und wenn es mal leer ist, dann sind die Batterien in 1Min gewechselt.


----------



## svd (30. September 2015)

Genau, denn nur das MS Akkupack (oder Klone, nehme ich an) wird im Controller über das Kabel aufgeladen.

AA Akkus müssen weiterhin im separaten Ladegerät geladen werden.


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Genau, denn nur das MS Akkupack (oder Klone, nehme ich an) wird im Controller über das Kabel aufgeladen.
> 
> AA Akkus müssen weiterhin im separaten Ladegerät geladen werden.



Das ist seltsam. Trotzdem finde ich das System besser als mit dem 360 Wireless Pad, welches man per Kabel nur aufladen, aber nicht betreiben konnte.

@Hias_147: Wofür genau soll Windows 10 Voraussetzung sein? Das One Pad habe ich bisher mit Windows 7 benutzt. Oder sprichst du vom Dongle?


----------



## Hias_147 (30. September 2015)

Ach echt? Ich bilde mir ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass das One Pad nur mit Win10 funktioniert.
Vielleicht war es auch nur das Dongle oder vielleicht irre ich mich ganz. (oder vielleicht emuliert es auf Win7 nur ein X360 Pad - und die Xbox One Pad spezifischen Funktionen wie die vibrierenden Schultertasten sind Win10 exklusiv)



Was wäre denn ein gutes und günstiges (~10€ wäre toll, wenns 20 sind auch kein Problem) Ladegerät für AA Batterien? Oder ist es da komplett egal welches man nimmt?
Wie wäre zB das hier um 18€: [COLOR=#111111][FONT=Arial]http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003AQNZNK und dazu nochmal 4 Akkus um 7€, 2100 mAh müssten doch ziemlich lange reichen oder?
Weil dann würde ich auch gleich meine Wii Controller auch auf AA Akkus umstellen.[/FONT]


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2015)

Das weiss ich nicht genau. Der 360 Treiber hat jedenfalls Probleme gemacht, aber sobald dieser deinstalliert war, hat das One Pad funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn ein gutes und günstiges (~10€ wäre toll, wenns 20 sind auch kein Problem) Ladegerät für AA Batterien? Oder ist es da komplett egal welches man nimmt?
> Wie wäre zB das hier um 18€: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003AQNZNK und dazu nochmal 4 Akkus um 7€, 2100 mAh müssten doch ziemlich lange reichen oder?
> Weil dann würde ich auch gleich meine Wii Controller auch auf AA Akkus umstellen.


  Jo, das ist schon ganz gut. Aber ich selber habe beste Erfahrungen mit den eneloop gemacht, die kosten nen Tick mehr, aber vlt. lohnt es sich Panasonic eneloop Premium-Ladegerät mit 4x eneloop: Amazon.de: Elektronik  die haben 1900 mAh, ich hab welche mit 2000mAh, und mit dem 360-Pad kann ich dann um die 40-50h spielen. Es gibt auch welche mit mehr mAh, die dann 27€ kosten, aber da hast du weniger Ladezyklen. Die 1900 mAh und dabei über 2000 Zyklen sind ein gutes Gesamtpaket.

Auch gut sind diese Ansman, da hab ich maxE als Ersatz mit 2100 mAh - hier wäre ein 4er Set mit sogar 2400 mAh und Ladegerät http://www.amazon.de/ANSMANN-5317263-Steckerladegerät-PhotoCam-LCD-Anzeige/dp/B002PEQ9KE

Die Ladegeräte sind da alle eher "Einsteiger"klasse, aber die tun, was sie sollen: die Akkus aufladen.  kann halt sein, dass die rel. lange laden oder keine Anzeige haben, wann die Akkus voll sind, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Ich tu meine in ein kleines Ladegerät und hol sie dann einfach 24h später wieder raus.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2015)

...und schon im arsch. verliert dauernd die verbindung (usb). 
und den microsoft-support erreicht man so super... *kotz*


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...und schon im arsch. verliert dauernd die verbindung (usb).
> und den microsoft-support erreicht man so super... *kotz*


 Mainboardtreiber alle aktuell?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2015)

das kabel ist im arsch bzw der usb-anschluss am pad. die ganze zeit hats ja astrein funktioniert. ist kein software-problem.

edit:
frag mich jetzt bitte nicht warum.
ich hab das ding weder in die ecke gefeuert noch sonst irgendwie "komisch" behandelt. [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2015)

und um eine support-anfrage bei ms zu stellen, brauche ich einen account, den ich nicht habe und nicht will. 
so langsam wirds absurd. wegen eines controllers!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und um eine support-anfrage bei ms zu stellen, brauche ich einen account, den ich nicht habe und nicht will.
> so langsam wirds absurd. wegen eines controllers!



USB am Pad? Ich dachte jetzt, es ginge um den neuen USB-Empfänger... ^^  also, wenn es nur um Pad per Kabel zum PC geht: ist das denn ein ungewöhnliches Kabel? Hat das Pad Micro-USB? Das wäre dann ja das gleiche Kabel wie zum Aufladen von Handys, nur länger. Vlt haste ja ein passendes Kabel zum testen da?


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2015)

es war übrigens tatsächlich nur das kabel kaputt.
einschicken hab ich mir deshalb natürlich gespart.
wie auch immer ein kabel kaputt gehen kann, das einfach nur rumliegt. aber gut.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2016)

merkwürdigerweise löst der wireless-dongle anscheinend einen konflikt mit anderen usb-geräten aus. 
in unregelmäßigen abständen funktioniert die maus einfach nicht mehr bzw nur noch sehr sehr langsam und das system gibt komische geräusche von sich. 
ist kein absturz, das system läuft eigentlich weiter. trotzdem hilft nur ein neustart. zumindest hab ich mal bislang noch keine andere lösung gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> merkwürdigerweise löst der wireless-dongle anscheinend einen konflikt mit anderen usb-geräten aus.
> in unregelmäßigen abständen funktioniert die maus einfach nicht mehr bzw nur noch sehr sehr langsam und das system gibt komische geräusche von sich.
> ist kein absturz, das system läuft eigentlich weiter. trotzdem hilft nur ein neustart. zumindest hab ich mal bislang noch keine andere lösung gefunden.


 hast du auch ein Frontpanel für USB, wo du getestet hast? Gibt es vlt neuere USB-Treiber fürs Board?


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hast du auch ein Frontpanel für USB, wo du getestet hast? Gibt es vlt neuere USB-Treiber fürs Board?



treiber sind eigentlich aktuell.
die front-usb-anschlüsse hatte ich damals beim zusammenbau nicht angestöpselt, war zu faul.


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2016)

bin nicht alleine mit dem problem.
schuld ist wohl ein win10-update.
hier wird eine lösung beschrieben:
https://menzerath.eu/artikel/xbox-one-controller-blockiert-eingaben/


----------



## bheine911 (15. April 2016)

Oh. Bin wohl auch ein Opfer.
Mir fiel das schon im GTA 5 auf. So um ca 20. April müsste passiert sein. Konnte nicht mal die Tastatur benutzen. 
Beim beenden von Assassins Creed Sinygate funktionierte die Maus nicht mehr. Ich musste meinen Pc neustarten.
Bin nie draufgekommen, dass das Win 10 Update schuld war...


----------

